# Emporer 400 intake tube question...



## karmatic1110 (Jun 25, 2006)

I have 2 Emperor 400s and I neglected to use the extension tubing because they were simply too long. The filter intake sits about 6 inches off of the bottom of my tank. I am wondering:

1. Should cut the extension tube to lower it, or keep it the way it is as I have sand as a substrate and do not want to suck it up into my filter?
2. Is it going to affect the quality of my filtration?


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

With sand, i would suggest keeping it higher then normal. Just leave it where it is and ona n qappropriate sized tank, they should be able to circulate the watter well enough to have good filtration.


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

It wont affect the filter they give it to you if you have a tall tank but it sound like you have a pretty short tank.


----------



## No0dles (Dec 16, 2003)

i have two 400's on one of my 75's and one filter i cut the tube a little shorter so it sits about mid way up the tank and the other one i left a little longer so it sits ~5" off the bottom


----------

